# Anzac Day centenary celebrations in 2015 could cause divisions



## Glen48 (26 March 2012)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/8441126/anzac-day-centenary-has-risks-review

The Anzac Day centenary celebrations in 2015 could cause divisions in multicultural Australia, a government-funded review has found.

News Ltd newspapers said focus-group testing found that multiculturalism represented a risk for the celebrations and one that should be considered to avoid unexpected negative complications.


----------



## spooly74 (26 March 2012)

Glen48 said:


> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/8441126/anzac-day-centenary-has-risks-review
> 
> The Anzac Day centenary *celebrations* in 2015 could cause divisions in multicultural Australia, a government-funded review has found.
> 
> News Ltd newspapers said focus-group testing found that multiculturalism represented a risk for the *celebrations* and one that should be considered to avoid unexpected negative complications.




Is it a celebration or a commemoration?

Don't like it? Well they're fortunate enough to live in a country that has planes going overseas on a daily basis.


----------



## pixel (26 March 2012)

spooly74 said:


> Is it a celebration or a commemoration?
> 
> Don't like it? Well they're fortunate enough to live in a country that has planes going overseas on a daily basis.



 +1 
yes, "commemoration" appeals as the better term for it. 
"Lest we forget" ... how stupid wars are.


----------



## breaker (26 March 2012)

multiculturism does'nt work


----------



## Timmy (26 March 2012)

breaker said:


> multiculturism does'nt work




Nor the spell checker, apparently.


----------



## dutchie (26 March 2012)

Timmy said:


> Nor the spell checker, apparently.




Forum rules of etiquette - don't knock someone for spelling errors (you could be next).


----------



## Logique (26 March 2012)

If Labor-Greens remain in power, I forecast an inquiry or taskforce, a big new Govt Department, layers of new regulation, a media advertising campaign, and a new tax.


----------



## Timmy (26 March 2012)

dutchie said:


> Forum rules of etiquette - don't knock someone for spelling errors (you could be next).




Nah. 
My smelling is always perfect.


----------



## breaker (26 March 2012)

Timmy said:


> Nor the spell checker, apparently.




You are correct Tim.... but I can spell smartarse


----------



## Timmy (26 March 2012)

Not any entirely wasted youth then?


----------



## dutchie (26 March 2012)

Timmy said:


> My smelling is always perfect.



  LOL


----------



## bandicoot76 (26 March 2012)

spooly74 said:


> Is it a celebration or a commemoration?
> 
> Don't like it? Well they're fortunate enough to live in a country that has planes going overseas on a daily basis.




+1... if remembering the sacrifice paid in blood by our ancestors offends you then GET OUT!


----------



## DB008 (26 March 2012)

Glen48 said:


> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/8441126/anzac-day-centenary-has-risks-review
> 
> The Anzac Day centenary celebrations in 2015 could cause divisions in multicultural Australia, a government-funded review has found.
> 
> News Ltd newspapers said focus-group testing found that multiculturalism represented a risk for the celebrations and one that should be considered to avoid unexpected negative complications.




I don't know if the tabloids are trying to get a reaction out of the people or there is a real basis for this?

If true, as spooly74 said, catch the next plane out. 

We should respect what the diggers did all those years ago. What they went through. They did the hard yards and l'm sure some of the young males today would faint with half the workload out in the bush. No iPads/mobiles back then.


----------



## MrBurns (26 March 2012)

A study funded by the taxpayer, what a bloody waste of money, how does one get onto this gravy train ?


----------



## rumpole (26 March 2012)

Sod multiculturalism, that's is just minorities telling the mainstream what to do.

If people don't like Anzac Day, they don't have to participate, but don't try to stop the ones that want to.


----------



## Julia (26 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> Sod multiculturalism, that's is just minorities telling the mainstream what to do.
> 
> If people don't like Anzac Day, they don't have to participate, but don't try to stop the ones that want to.



Agree.  Ditto Christmas.  That shopping centres will no longer host nativity scenes because 'it might offend Muslims' is completely offensive.
Even worse because much of this stupidity comes not from the Muslims themselves but the Australian far Left who espouse care for asylum seekers ahead of our own people.


----------



## moXJO (26 March 2012)

Labors attempts at hosing down nationalism under the guise of PC probably.


----------



## McLovin (26 March 2012)

Funny how ninemsn basically ignored the main findings of the report and instead focused the multiculturalism angle..


> A study for the Department of Veterans’ Affairs to determine community attitudes ahead of Anzac days 100th centenary used 36 focus groups of eight people totalling 288 participants from all age brackets 18 and over at a cost of $370,000.
> 
> According to the report participants talked about "controlling the increasingly excessive use of alcohol and 'yobbo' behaviour during Anzac Day commemorations" which they said "detract from the original spirit of the day and negatively impact on the veteran commemorations and traditions".
> 
> ...




It also highlighted that being overly PC was not the way to go...Again conveniently left out in the Ninemsn report.



> "The Australian people have said overwhelmingly that they want the centenary celebrated," he said.
> 
> The report also warned against making celebrations to politically correct saying a fair balance between all sections of the community was needed and raised concerns migrants would potentially feel left out of the event.
> 
> Watering it down too far for the sake of political correctness, to the point where it antagonises those who see it as a strong national reference point."






Read more: http://www.news.com.au/national/fur...rs/story-e6frfkvr-1226309777159#ixzz1qCHGQl6z


----------



## MrBurns (26 March 2012)

McLovin said:


> Funny how ninemsn basically ignored the main findings of the report and instead focused on a small subset.




NineMSN is the lowest form of internet trash around.....almost.


----------



## Glen48 (26 March 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JF48sl15OCg

The younger reporters of the tabloid trash should be taught more about what the Men and women went through and still going through today in a war, why they are not speaking Germanic language or Japanese, living on rice, they need to be sat down and told about life in North Korea were people eat the bark of the trees while their dictator is the biggest importer of Drambuie in the world, They should pray every morning theses men were around during the war:
Lest we forget.... we  already have done so..


----------



## breaker (26 March 2012)

Glen48 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JF48sl15OCg
> 
> The younger reporters of the tabloid trash should be taught more about what the Men and women went through and still going through today in a war, why they are not speaking Germanic language or Japanese, living on rice, they need to be sat down and told about life in North Korea were people eat the bark of the trees while their dictator is the biggest importer of Drambuie in the world, They should pray every morning theses men were around during the war:
> Lest we forget.... we  already have done so..




+99 we shpuld never forget ,read thred on what if your country has no oil


----------



## doctorj (26 March 2012)

Who ever wrote this piece should be taken out and shot. How divisive of them to selectively quote research relating to ANZAC day to link it to the immigration debate. I spend a lot of time in Turkey and if the topic has ever come up in conversation, Turks have been both respectful of the ties between the two countries and the annual ANZAC pilgrimage to Gallipoli. If they're ok with it, I can't imagine anyone else should have a problem with it!


----------



## Calliope (1 January 2015)

I stumbled on this thread while searching in vain for a chat thread on *2015*

The organisers haven't invited me to go along to Anzac Cove as a freeloader so naturally I'm agin it.
On looking back through this thread I noticed that its posters, like the ANZACS, have had a high mortality rate.


----------



## pixel (1 January 2015)

What concerns me more than any press report:
Why does every splinter group have to have a minority view on events like the Centenary Remembrance?
Why does the PC Brigade have to second-guess other minority groups' opinion about ANZAC?

Population groups of various backgrounds observe various rites of their respective heritage, and nobody with more than two brain cells will criticise -
Muslims for observing Ramadan
Jews for celebrating Hanukkah 
Chinese about their oddly-timed New Year
Germans inviting to a boozy Octoberfest
Gays and Lesbians holding their Mardi Gras
etc...
So why is it OK to speculate about the possible reaction of any of those groups to descendants of early Australians commemorating their forebears' allegiance to the British Crown? If you don't share the history or creed, don't let it affect you: nobody forces you to participate. A civilised society ought to be mature enough to respect *every* individual's right to celebrate what they consider important. Anything but such respect is hypocrisy, and that is not restricted to the oft-maligned far left. Intolerance of others' rights can be equally found on the far right, radical splinter groups of Islamic or Christian fringes, and many others, who consider their own belief system superior to that of others.


----------



## Julia (1 January 2015)

Commemorating major events is fine until it comes to spending extraordinary amounts of taxpayer funds on so doing imo.

Australia will spend an estimated $325 million to commemorate this year's Anzac Centenary.  To give that $325 million context, that's about three times what the UK will spend on its World War I commemorations.

We're told there's a budget emergency, young people will face stringent restrictions before receiving a paltry unemployment benefit, many other cuts are proposed, yet we can spend so much on ceremony?   Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## pixel (1 January 2015)

Julia said:


> Commemorating major events is fine until it comes to spending extraordinary amounts of taxpayer funds on so doing imo.
> 
> Australia will spend an estimated $325 million to commemorate this year's Anzac Centenary.  To give that $325 million context, that's about three times what the UK will spend on its World War I commemorations.
> 
> We're told there's a budget emergency, young people will face stringent restrictions before receiving a paltry unemployment benefit, many other cuts are proposed, yet we can spend so much on ceremony?   Doesn't make sense to me.



I'm not surprised that the financial aspect would be scrutinised by opponents. 
Others will disagree and consider it money well spent. Comparing our budget to Britain's completely disregards the distances involved. For Britons, getting to the French killing fields ais just a hop across the Channel. Plus there is always the nagging doubt as to how keen they are to be reminded of their generals' incompetence and disregard for human lives... 

Counting the costs is IMHO inappropriate for another reason, too:
How does a month-long Ramadan affect the efficiency of workers? Nobody, to my knowledge, has estimated the costs in terms of lost productivity because of people starving themselves during the day and binging at night. And what about the victims of Octoberfest over-indulgence? Christmas road toll? Inconvenience from traffic hold-ups because of Mardi Gras, Christmas Pageants, etc...

Or how about the cost of sending a bunch of elite athletes to the Olympic/ Commonwealth/ PanPac ... Games? Forking out $Billions of Taxpayers' money on Football stadiums? Why can't the Gambling Industry finance it?

Mind you, I could well live without all of those "events", and if there were a Referendum, I'd probably vote for participants - including "officials" and "dignitaries" - to pay their own way or seek private sponsorship. But all of that money pales into insignificance compared to the waste due to corruption and mollycoddling of politicians and their associates.


----------



## Tink (20 April 2015)

Anzac Day terror raids: 
Heightened Anzac Day security for Victoria

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/la...ker-numan-haider/story-fni0fee2-1227311086585


----------

